# JD 625 MoCo



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Thinkin of buying one of these , Not familiar with "impeller" style crimping....Good for alfalfa ? Looks like Deere has done a lot of improving on the disc cutter end ? Thanx......Tater


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Tater Salad said:


> Thinkin of buying one of these , Not familiar with "impeller" style crimping....Good for alfalfa ? Looks like Deere has done a lot of improving on the disc cutter end ? Thanx......Tater


NO GOOD for alfalfa, only good for grasses. Also I think it takes more hp to operate properly


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's not really a "crimper" at all, it's more of a scuffer to take the waxy film off forges to decrease drying time. Like Trillium said it's not really very good for Alfalfa, or Legumes. Also JD doesn't offer roller conditioners in the 625 unless they've changed. If you're looking for a smaller Mower Conditioner I'd look at Kuhn. Everyone here still misses the 2 point hitch, son said he'd probably never buy another one without it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trillium Farm said:


> Also I think it takes more hp to operate properly


I have a 630 and it doesn't take much hp to wind it up....and I even use it on alfalfa/orchardgrass...straight alfalfa I use my old NH roller machine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah Mike...It would be to run with my 5065D....and for alfalfa/orchard mix , just always used roller conditioners , JD has really improved on the cutting end big time. Like I said impeller "threw" me but REALLY like the disc cutters.......... Mike ............P.S can't afford a Kuhn Grateful !! haha! this is for my 20 acre fields down the road 3 + 4 miles.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll probably get myself smacked down and you should take what I say with a grain of salt.....

But - I don't agree that flails/impellers are not suitable for use with legumes/alfalfa.

I've been considering a discbine and with it wrestling with rollers vs impellers. I don't think you can go wrong - ever - with rolls. But it's undeniable that from time to time rubber rollers delaminate and you've got an expensive fix on you're hands. I would have thought JD and NH would have solved this problem, but I saw a couple of their used discbines at a dealer a few weeks ago and the rollers had patched of rubber missing. That's a non-starter for me.

Impellers are a cheap fix IMHO and a better long term conditioning solution - if you're going to keep a piece of equipment forever like we do. I understand for larger operations, turnover of equipment renders this argument mute.

We do grass hay. I'd like to keep the door open for alfalfa. When I spend an exhaustive amount of time reading/searching out flails vs rollers, I walk away with the impression if the flails are set up right, they are effective on alfalfa.

For the 625 Moco, JD's website says this:

"Impeller conditioner

Impeller conditioning is standard equipment on all John Deere mower-conditioners.

Proper conditioning in a wide range of crops can be achieved when the conditioner is properly adjusted.

The impeller conditioner works well in legumes, especially alfalfa and most all-grass crops. Impeller conditioners are not recommended for thick-stemmed or cane-type crops, such as sudan or sudex, or crops over 5 ft tall."

"...especially alfalfa" jumps out at me. Maybe that's JD - BS....

I think the 625 is a stout machine. It has an 8'-ish cut, looks easy to get through gates. This moco is very high on my list.

Another discbine you might consider is the New Holland H7220 (w/rollers) and the H7320 (w/impellers). 9'-2" cut. I really like the individual/modular cutter bar setup and easy to fix shear hubs. I'm drawing a blank, but if you search on this site H7220, there is a member running one with a JD5065M. It is about 55 PTO hp. The NH H7220 minimum hp recommended is 65. Watch the youtube videos of him running that discbine with that limited hp - it is impressive.

Based on the above, for the hp you have, rolls - NH 7220, else JD 625 or NH 7320 flail.

Haven't compared prices, but (for me) I'd buy the lower priced of the two brands and could be very happy.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tater Salad said:


> Yeah Mike...It would be to run with my 5065D....and for alfalfa/orchard mix , just always used roller conditioners , JD has really improved on the cutting end big time. Like I said impeller "threw" me but REALLY like the disc cutters.......... Mike ............P.S can't afford a Kuhn Grateful !! haha! this is for my 20 acre fields down the road 3 + 4 miles.


If you're buying new I doubt you'll get a Deere for less the $19,200.

http://www.cainequipment.com/our-inventory/

Look for the Kuhn FC2860TLD it's a Flail machine though.

The one leeave96 is talking about would be our son running the 5065m and a H7220 with rollers.

Lots of videos here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/SuperHerefords/videos


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Depends on the impellers, how they're constructed and how much replacement parts are...

Like a flail mower, when the blades are shot and need replacing, and you find out the links and pivots are nearly worn through too, that can get mighty expensive in a hurry... not so much because of the cost of each part, but because there are SO many of them! Yeah, two rubber-coated rollers ain't cheap, for sure-- but neither are a hundred or so conditioning fingers, pivots, etc... Some use steel strips or "V" tines, some use round flails, some are sorta "D" shaped, some are poly "fingers", some I think are even "tines" like a rake... depends on who's building the impeller I guess... some are surely more expensive than others. They DO and WILL wear out, eventually, how long depends on your crops and conditions and amount of use, but it'd be worthwhile to look at parts cost and time to replace all those flails before making a blanket statement that its "gotta be cheaper than rollers". Those "top sheets" that the crop is flailed against will wear out eventually too-- usually diamond plate or some impellers use a "comb" that's MORE parts that wear out over time...

It's something to consider, anyway...

As for "which is better" it's kind of a given that due to the structure of the plant and the relative fragility with which alfalfa and other legumes leaves are attached to the stems, that rollers handle that gentler than flails. Also, the structure of the stems is different, and in legumes the drying effect of conditioners is usually from the splitting and cracking of the stem, allowing paths for moisture escape. Grasses can similarly dry down faster via conditioning that cracks and crushes/splits the stems, but they can also dry by abrading the waxy coating on the stem allowing moisture to escape. I'm not so sure that is as effective as crushing/cracking/splitting the stems with rollers, however, especially in legumes in which the plants are constructed somewhat differently... I'd be interested to know the difference in the "softness" or palatability of roll conditioned hay with crushed/split/cracked stems versus flail conditioned hay with "roughed up" "waxy coating scraped off" stems... I haven't seen an info on that myself...

I wouldn't be so brash as to say that there's "no way" an impeller could work in legumes-- I've found that with MOST things, even a 'less optimal design' adjusted properly and set up right for the job conditions and crop" will do a better job than the "perfect design" taken to the field without proper adjustment and setup and operation, whether it's cutting, raking, baling, combining, whatever... I DO wonder, however, how much of that is "sales pitch" talk-- Deere wants to equip their machines with flails standard, and have to "legitimize" or explain that stance... Maybe the flails CAN do "just as good a job" as rollers, in SOME crops, in SOME conditions, IF adjusted PROPERLY... BUT, if that IS the case, then it seems to me that rollers would have gone the way of the dodo a long time ago, and nobody would hardly even bother offering a roller machine anymore... so *I* tend to lean to the side of "cheap sales talk" rather than confirmed real-world wide-ranging results in virtually all conditions and all crops across the board, as they seem to imply... and if it *doesn't* do as good a job as a roller, their caveat is "you didn't have them set up right"...

If it were me, I'd be talking to local guys familiar with operating in the same crops and conditions in which you're operating, and find out what their experience has been... also, consider who you're selling the hay too... if the look or feel or color or palatability or softness or *WHATEVER* of the hay is markedly different, or qualitatively different via lab tests (depending on who your customer base is and what they're looking for) you could make a very expensive mistake choosing a "cheaper flail" machine over a roller machine if it costs you sales or you end up stuck with product you have to discount to move...

I'm not saying one is better than the other-- I'm just throwing out some ideas to think about...

Best of luck! OL J R


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Grateful11 said:


> If you're buying new I doubt you'll get a Deere for less the $19,200.
> 
> http://www.cainequipment.com/our-inventory/
> 
> ...


Deere has them ALL beat...$22600....NH 27k , CIH $28k...Kuhn -forget it.....My 6105M runs my NH disc-bine


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

leeave96 said:


> I'll probably get myself smacked down and you should take what I say with a grain of salt.....
> 
> But - I don't agree that flails/impellers are not suitable for use with legumes/alfalfa.
> 
> ...





leeave96 said:


> I'll probably get myself smacked down and you should take what I say with a grain of salt.....
> 
> But - I don't agree that flails/impellers are not suitable for use with legumes/alfalfa.
> 
> ...


It impressed me too Bill....Deere used to be bottom of the list for hay ,but this is one nice machine...Like most here I've only used NH w/rollers..Nh is really proud of their stuff now , not being cheap just this isn't my #1 field machine...it will be the "travelling one " and I don't want to park my repair truck at the base of the field ! I don't want my alfalfa/orchard beat to heck either.... Deere price-wise smokes them all....I found that on my tractors as well....lot has changed !


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

impellers would beat the hell out of any leaves on the alfalfa.Local dealer sold a friend a Deere with impellers, HATES IT. He went back to the dealer to get his older NH 1431, as he said he can't afford to lose leaves like that. That was in 2014, still has the NH 1431 in the shed, and the Deere is still on the lot. He really liked the Deere, and may eventually buy another one, but not until they order with rubber crimping rolls.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

leeave96 said:


> We do grass hay. I'd like to keep the door open for alfalfa. When I spend an exhaustive amount of time reading/searching out flails vs rollers, I walk away with the impression if the flails are set up right, they are effective on alfalfa.
> Bill


I'd say BS.I don't know one person that would say flails are effective on alfalfa people that actually have used them,not a salesman or a brochure!!And most that have tried them have gotten rid of them and went back to a roller conditioner.

This has been discussed on Haytalk probably 100 times over the yrs and I don't recall anyone ever saying they were satisfied with flails for alfalfa.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I'd say BS.I don't know one person that would say flails are effective on alfalfa people that actually have used them,not a salesman or a brochure!!And most that have tried them have gotten rid of them and went back to a roller conditioner.
> This has been discussed on Haytalk probably 100 times over the yrs and I don't recall anyone ever saying they were satisfied with flails for alfalfa.


Perhaps you should widen you're search.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I've never used flails and never knew anyone who did....BUT 50 years ago old timers said it was impossible to farm without a bottom plow ! MY Dad said rubber rollers would never work or last...I looked at this thing and its impressive and I'm a seasoned equipment buyer so no salesman is gonna "close" me on his word. Just wanted to get ya'lls input on the impeller thing cuz I DON'T know , I'm no ones field tester on my dime. Think I'll head up to PA ask the dealer for a farm that has one in use and "Show me the money "....Like we were ALL taught " It works on MY farm , in MY conditions , in My region " ?????? we'll see...I got time...My worse case is another NH.....Thanks all !.....Tater


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Tater Salad said:


> Deere has them ALL beat...$22600....NH 27k , CIH $28k...Kuhn -forget it.....My 6105M runs my NH disc-bine


Around here the dealers all push Kuhn so 9 times out of 10 Kuhn will be considerably less than any other brand. 
Biggest thing I can't stand about Kuhn is that there isn't an online parts database like Deere or CIH, and they don't give their parts away!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

MDill said:


> Around here the dealers all push Kuhn so 9 times out of 10 Kuhn will be considerably less than any other brand.
> Biggest thing I can't stand about Kuhn is that there isn't an online parts database like Deere or CIH, and they don't give their parts away!


$31k !!! WITHOUT pto rig !!!.......yeah....Let me jump on that !!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tater Salad said:


> $31k !!! WITHOUT pto rig !!!.......yeah....Let me jump on that !!!


Where are they quoting $31K for a Kuhn? I gave you a link to a new one for $19.2K which about what we were quoted a couple years ago.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

They're in GA.....I'm gonna call em right now...3 of them have flails though ,still ain't resolved that issue !.....Who makes Massey's ??


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tater Salad said:


> They're in GA.....I'm gonna call em right now...3 of them have flails though ,still ain't resolved that issue !.....Who makes Massey's ??


Is that a trick question? 
Massey. (Or hesston if you don't buy their branding switch)


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Well Fella's problem solved....."Caseih" turned me on to his NH dealer...gonna get a Brand New NH H7220 for $16900.. ..Can't get to the Bank quick enough !!!!!!! BYE !


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tater Salad said:


> Well I've never used flails and never knew anyone who did....BUT 50 years ago old timers said it was impossible to farm without a bottom plow ! MY Dad said rubber rollers would never work or last...I looked at this thing and its impressive and I'm a seasoned equipment buyer so no salesman is gonna "close" me on his word. Just wanted to get ya'lls input on the impeller thing cuz I DON'T know , I'm no ones field tester on my dime. Think I'll head up to PA ask the dealer for a farm that has one in use and "Show me the money "....Like we were ALL taught " It works on MY farm , in MY conditions , in My region " ?????? we'll see...I got time...My worse case is another NH.....Thanks all !.....Tater


Why don't you ask them to prove it to you-- bring out a machine for you to demo on a cut and have them adjust it "properly" for alfalfa or a mixed legume stand and see how it works for yourself...

Proof is in the pudding IMHO... 

Later! OL J R


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tater Salad said:


> Well Fella's problem solved....."Caseih" turned me on to his NH dealer...gonna get a Brand New NH H7220 for $16900.. ..Can't get to the Bank quick enough !!!!!!! BYE !


Dang, that's cheaper than used on Tractorhouse! I never get deals like that...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tater Salad said:


> Well Fella's problem solved....."Caseih" turned me on to his NH dealer...gonna get a Brand New NH H7220 for $16900.. ..Can't get to the Bank quick enough !!!!!!! BYE !


Caseih was telling me about this in a PM and wasn't going to say anything until he did. I told him he should buy two and turn a nice profit on the other one. That machine around here runs around $23,500.

Tater Salad you're probably not that far away from this dealer. I'd go for it real quick before someone else jumps on it. You ain't gonna beat that deal no way, no how. He said they even have hydraulic tilt. Hydraulic tilt is nice, that one thing you won't get on the lower end Kuhn, maybe the the upper units either, not sure.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Would that be Ag Industrial or Messicks,if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Grateful11 said:


> Caseih was telling me about this in a PM and wasn't going to say anything until he did. I told him he should buy two and turn a nice profit on the other one. That machine around here runs around $23,500.
> 
> Tater Salad you're probably not that far away from this dealer. I'd go for it real quick before someone else jumps on it. You ain't gonna beat that deal no way, no how. He said they even have hydraulic tilt. Hydraulic tilt is nice, that one thing you won't get on the lower end Kuhn, maybe the the upper units either, not sure.


Even the "Non Deal ones" are 22k !! unreal ! That dealer MOVES some machinery to get those cuts ! I told him about that Kuhn idiot charging extra for the pto rig and he laughed in disbelief and said "I'll give you spare knives to boot !" That Hobo dealer by me is gonna hear it ! I'm gonna get all my parts from this dealer too ! I had blown off NH !!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

discbinedr said:


> Would that be Agency Industrial or Messicks,if you don't mind my asking?


Niether.....And Messicks killed me on combine parts a few years back and charged me more than the parts to overnite them !! I NEVER forget !! , wouldn't buy a quart of oil from them !!!!!!!!!!!! I'll tell you when it's enroute to my farm....sorry


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tater I'm curious, what is a Kuhn PTO rig?

BTW: When y'all get through finalizing your deals with this dealer clue the rest of us in on what dealer this is, son is going to need a new manure spreader in a few years I think. Might be worth the drive up.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Grateful11,

For what its worth I may have a guy with a spreader you could be interested in... Its a used new holland but when I say used I mean like a couple times! Its a 5 something I think... He is one of the snow birds that goes south for the winter, so won't be back for another month or so but if your interested I'll try in get you his number. No idea on price, I didn't even ask him that. He was a little high on some hay equipment I looked at but with some work you can bring him back to earth I think.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Well took delivery of my new diskbine today, can't wait till I can get the ole girl in some hay!!!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I closed mine today !! Gotta call in the morn to get serials to insure it for shipping....What a STEAL !!!! Owe you one Jason !!!!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Grateful11 said:


> Tater I'm curious, what is a Kuhn PTO rig?
> 
> BTW: When y'all get through finalizing your deals with this dealer clue the rest of us in on what dealer this is, son is going to need a new manure spreader in a few years I think. Might be worth the drive up.


Forresters Farm Equip , Chambersburg PA.....$16900.....Worth the drive !!!! Shipping to me for $200


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Good Deal Man! I can't speak for others but that dealer has treated me very very well! Offered too demo me a round baler this year if I don't end up buying the Krone and they have been the first and only dealer too do that for me to date! Not saying others wouldn't but no one is offering... That and there prices are really about the best around, they beat everybody!!! Glad you got yours Tater, I think we will be happy with them!!!

Come on hay making season!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

CaseIH said:


> Well took delivery of my new diskbine today, can't wait till I can get the ole girl in some hay!!!


Don't get antsy and go out and condition chickweed !!!! hahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope, but had thought about mowing the lawn!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They move a lot of equipment. Nice to see a single store dealer do so well. Also nice that they're 15 minutes from here.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Are those machines leftovers? Didnt NH go to a new series discbine? I cant believe they sell new for that price! I see used ones in my paper for 17k


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Are those machines leftovers? Didnt NH go to a new series discbine? I cant believe they sell new for that price! I see used ones in my paper for 17k


Yeah, probably making a member of this site unhappy considering he's asking over 17 for a used one


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a H7230 that should arrive on Thursday. It needs a little "help" on the cutterbar. I was hoping for 15k when its done since its not super clean...of course that's a 10 ft machine..


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I've been looking for a 7230 since September even called that dealer said he could beat 22k but something sounds a little fishy to me . I think a sales man might be in trouble .


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

PaMike said:


> Are those machines leftovers? Didnt NH go to a new series discbine? I cant believe they sell new for that price! I see used ones in my paper for 17k


That's what I thought ! My local had em up at 26k !!!!! According to Jeremy they actually bought these machines , not dealer consign and got one hell of a package !


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

farmerbrown said:


> I've been looking for a 7230 since September even called that dealer said he could beat 22k but something sounds a little fishy to me . I think a sales man might be in trouble .


Who cares !? $16900 is $16900....unless it shows up here with Chinese writing , I don't care if Batman delivers it !!!! By the way , Like your profile pic....Best tractor EVER produced !!! What a BEAST !!!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tater Salad said:


> That's what I thought ! My local had em up at 26k !!!!! According to Jeremy they actually bought these machines , not dealer consign and got one hell of a package !


They do a lot of that. "Oh, you have 20 of these tractors? How 'bout we buy all of them. What's your price on that deal?" kind of thing.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Well the money is outta my account so hopefully the side doesn't read "Hoo-Fuk-Wang Machinery co"....other than that I am one delighted lil' Farmer !!!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They are selling a new one for $16,900 but have a used 2010 on the lot for $18,900.I'm thinking a salesman screwed up bigtime.

https://forresterfarmeq.com/inventory/nice-and-clean-h7230/


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> They are selling a new one for $16,900 but have a used 2010 on the lot for $18,900.I'm thinking a salesman screwed up bigtime.
> 
> https://forresterfarmeq.com/inventory/nice-and-clean-h7230/


I think he bought the 9 foot model with rolls instead of the 10 foot model like you posted.

Regardless a hell of a deal. We bought a 2008 1410 in 2011 with 500 acres on it for 15,000. Didn't even use the cutter that year... Worst drought in Texas history


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tater Salad, what a good deal, as long as it is only NH red and not 'Red Hot', where you have to pick it up after mid-night on a lonely road.

In my area NH with rolls are about $22K, flails $21K and most guys growing alfalfa only use rolls. Any flail models are usually used imports, used on old (10-15 years) 'hay fields'.

I have a NH 7220 and if I use my NH70DA (70hp) I am max 6-7 MPH with heavy hay on level ground, with any hill it will bog down to 4-5MPH. Usually cut with NH T5-115 (115hp), heavy hay 10 -10.5 MPH. I try to have smooth fields for this reason (and I have a 'day job').

MHO is NN is generous saying a 65hp will run a 7220, I would say that is barely enough hp.

Man this is a great site, been following for years, but finally joined. The knowledge and information is great.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I run an 8 ft with 65 HP and its barely enough on hills. Cant imagine a 9 ft with 65 HP. You wouldn't set any speed records that's for sure.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Colby said:


> I think he bought the 9 foot model with rolls instead of the 10 foot model like you posted.
> 
> Regardless a hell of a deal. We bought a 2008 1410 in 2011 with 500 acres on it for 15,000. Didn't even use the cutter that year... Worst drought in Texas history


9' , rubber rolls.....I've got level ground...Even with hills "Caseih"'s tractor will have no problem....I don't even run my large acre rig at 10 mph...you'd yank half your plants outta the ground or scuff the heck out of what's left.....Heck for the price we got ,I'd hook it to my pickup !! I'm gonna make sure my CROOK NH dealer is hard pressed to do any biz around here....What a Pantload they are !! Those guys are hurtin' right now and if I were in that biz I'd make sure I had loyal customers....Then have the gaul to come around actin like they're all about the Farmer !!! This money comes outta OUR Hides Gents !? Agree ???


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just goes to show how much markup there is in these DiscBine's. I seriously doubt this guy is selling them at a loss, why would he.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Tater,

I hate to say it buddy, but I have a new Holland dealer right here in Hagerstown that is the same way... Just for the heck of it I called over there the other day to double check my prices, 23K... I have never and I mean never been able to buy anything from them. I think sometimes its just dumb luck finding these good deals, you happen to walk in at the right time and they happen to need that sale...

Either way I got lucky! And you did too!!!

I can see what r82230 is saying about the horsepower, allot of weight back there, its a sizable machine for sure...

Grateful11, What are you running yours on? HP wise? That Deere is a 65 isn't it?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea 65 on the engine. I think it tests out on the Nebraska test at about 57 on the PTO. Use it mainly because it has 2 sets of remotes and it pulls it ok. Could use a little more weight. Need to get a hydraulic multiplier for the CaseIH 5140 as it only has one set of remotes. It would pull it better and has powershift. They had to put the Kuhn behind the 5140 some one season as the Oats were close to 5' high and the Deere just couldn't handle it. Strangely the NH is over a foot wider cut but seems to take less power to pull that the Kuhn did.

There's several videos at the link below of the Deere pulling the NH and the Kuhn.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

My 5065D will be the horse for this machine....No frills tractor , just muscle....I have to have another remote put on.....I wasn't being a smart ass earlier, I cut @ 6 or7 mph and bale @4...same with grain , work ground @7 , plant @4....old habits die hard I guess , some of these ol' boys have "sections " to do , so I understand the need for 10...The PA guys do have some serious hills...There's always AD's in Lancaster farming of families looking for lost farmers ,"Last seen pulling discbine" hahaha!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I looked at Tractordata.com and they don't list a 5065D and neither does Google, sure it's not a 5065E.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> I looked at Tractordata.com and they don't list a 5065D and neither does Google, sure it's not a 5065E.


I looked for myself too as I have a 5055d. But I don't doubt they exist. After I bought my tractor, I saw at a JD dealer and it was a 5075d - 2 wheel drive like mine. Earlier this year another dealer had a 5075e - 2 wheel drive. It was a left over 2014 year model.

Here is a pic of that one:


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Grateful11 said:


> I looked at Tractordata.com and they don't list a 5065D and neither does Google, sure it's not a 5065E.


You are technically right...BUT ...NO power reverser , pre def..No mid mounts....in line tranny


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

leeave96 said:


> I looked for myself too as I have a 5055d. But I don't doubt they exist. After I bought my tractor, I saw at a JD dealer and it was a 5075d - 2 wheel drive like mine. Earlier this year another dealer had a 5075e - 2 wheel drive. It was a left over 2014 year model.
> 
> Here is a pic of that one:
> 
> ...


Square fenders too...(2013)


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Tater Salad said:


> My 5065D will be the horse for this machine....No frills tractor , just muscle....I have to have another remote put on.....I wasn't being a smart ass earlier, I cut @ 6 or7 mph and bale @4...same with grain , work ground @7 , plant @4....old habits die hard I guess , some of these ol' boys have "sections " to do , so I understand the need for 10...The PA guys do have some serious hills...There's always AD's in Lancaster farming of families looking for lost farmers ,"Last seen pulling discbine" hahaha!!


You mean your front tires don't come off the ground when you are going up a hill and you quick downshift to a lower gear?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tater Salad said:


> Well the money is outta my account so hopefully the side doesn't read "Hoo-Fuk-Wang Machinery co"....other than that I am one delighted lil' Farmer !!!!!


 I think that's "Yu-Soo-Fuk"...

Think my last set of Chinese tools said that on there somewhere...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

PaMike said:


> You mean your front tires don't come off the ground when you are going up a hill and you quick downshift to a lower gear?


No ...My X Mother in law rides on the weight bar.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If it were me, I'd say to heck wi the little 65 horsepower mule and use your 6R. No sense of working the snot out of the engine all day long. My $0.02...


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

stack em up said:


> If it were me, I'd say to heck wi the little 65 horsepower mule and use your 6R. No sense of working the snot out of the engine all day long. My $0.02...


It's pullin a reel disc right now trying to bury corn trash.....That beast has it's own missions....I love that 65...My JD dealer got it out of St. Louis...Deere was doing a lot of row crop testing on mid size tractors and it was one of them....I HATE all that frill ,Def and crap that just costs money later.....PULL equipment ,very simple need for US !!!! Tired of hearing about cow farts and farmers polluting ...Just garbage liberal propaganda !!!!!!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tater Salad said:


> It's pullin a reel disc right now trying to bury corn trash.....That beast has it's own missions....I love that 65...My JD dealer got it out of St. Louis...Deere was doing a lot of row crop testing on mid size tractors and it was one of them....I HATE all that frill ,Def and crap that just costs money later.....PULL equipment ,very simple need for US !!!! Tired of hearing about cow farts and farmers polluting ...Just garbage liberal propaganda !!!!!!


Ummmm, unless it's hay season there now, I guess I'd just pull the hitch pin and hydraulic hoses. An underpowered tractor can almost melt down if working it hard all day. Maybe I'm just stupid, but I'd use the cab and air conditioning.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

stack em up said:


> Ummmm, unless it's hay season there now, I guess I'd just pull the hitch pin and hydraulic hoses. An underpowered tractor can almost melt down if working it hard all day. Maybe I'm just stupid, but I'd use the cab and air conditioning.


Pull a reel disc with 65 horses ?!! How stupid do you think I am ? Do you know what a reel disc is ?That stupid disc bine is kiddie ****...Do some grain cuz....Play with the big boys awhile !!!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I meant pull the discbine with the 6R. I should've elaborated. And yes, I know what a reel disc is. McFarlanes in WI basically invented the thing a long time ago. Pretty popular in certain areas. None used around here and I really can't imagine why.

I'm not trying to get your heckles red or anything Tater, I'm just trying to state that a discbine is better off with more power than less, tractor for that matter. Have overhauled lots of engines hat have had major heat scoring due to prolonged heavy loads.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Myself and "Caseih" Stole a discbine and it seems to have irked some fella's .....It's a discbine...My combine head cost more , a guy posted a JD5055d further up in this thread , I'd put $1000 that 55 would run that machine....A Farmer by me has a 7230 and I wound it up with ease with that "little" 65 rest your minds....WE found a honest dealer who has the nuts to BUY his inventory....I didn't buy that "6" to run a lawnmower(you can under work a diesel too and carbon up your turbo's). No offense taken Stack


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm using a center pivot Kuhn 3160 10'3" behind a Kubota m110gx, just for the heck of it tried working at over 12kph, can do, lol won't do. Got what Kuhn calls digi fingers. I can set the speed they rotate and the amount of 'conditioning' which means stripping the wax off the grass. I lay out my cut to 90%, who needs to Ted, on top of 4' stubble and with aggressive conditioning my dry down is extremely fast, often a full day quicker (or more) then crimping into a windrow on a scalped field.

Straight grass, no experience on legumes like clover or alfalfa. Doubt it would be the best answer if your legume content is high. Also, when El Nino isn't an influence (when present its a hot dry summer here) we have a very short time frame to hay. I'm one guy running one cut of 90 acres of grass, one large field and 4 smaller ones. This unit, while expensive, is built like a tank, much heavier then it's peers, the center pivot on smaller fields is fun to have and the 3160 suits my operation to a T.

BCRick


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

Tater Salad said:


> Myself and "Caseih" Stole a discbine and it seems to have irked some fella's .....It's a discbine...My combine head cost more , a guy posted a JD5055d further up in this thread , I'd put $1000 that 55 would run that machine....A Farmer by me has a 7230 and I wound it up with ease with that "little" 65 rest your minds....WE found a honest dealer who has the nuts to BUY his inventory....I didn't buy that "6" to run a lawnmower(you can under work a diesel too and carbon up your turbo's). No offense taken Stack


My T4.75(65 PTO Hp) does fine running the same disc with flails. I have some hills, nothing too steep.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I run the 499 about 5-5.4 mph with 120 horse. Never have a want for more power, only reason I use the 200 is when I swing from side to side, it doesn't wanna throw the tractor around. Ran buddies 1431 on it few years ago when I was waiting on some hex shaft, 120 hp was about adequate in 2nd cutting alfalfa Orchardgrass .


----------

